# LE CLIC DROIT !



## NED (9 Janvier 2010)

Depuis l'invention de la souris par Apple, l'expression est devenue une phrase commune : "tu cliques droit"
Cette action permet d'avoir une fonction supplémentaire au bout des doigts, voire un pouvoir caché, un combo en jeu vidéo ou bien d'autres astuces grâce a ce 2ème clic.

*Et vous quel est votre clic droit dans la vie?*
Quel est votre feinte pour palier a une situation, le truc, l'astuce qui va faire que ce clic droit est déjà intégré à votre cerveau et vous sortir du pétrin?

Vous en avez tous des clics droits dans vos méninges.
Par exemple, moi j'ai un clic droit quand le serveur du café ou du resto mets 3 plombes a vous amener l'addition. Je me casse de là...
90% des serveurs réagissent et vous font payer de suite. Les autres ne réagissent pas et j'ai bouffé ou bu un verre gratos.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Par exemple, moi j'ai un clic droit quand le serveur du café ou du resto mets 3 plombes a vous amener l'addition. Je me casse de là...
> 90% des serveurs réagissent et vous font payer de suite. Les autres ne réagissent pas et j'ai bouffé ou bu un verre gratos.


Et... tu laisses des oeuvres caffeinées  sur place ?


----------



## NED (9 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Et... tu laisses des oeuvres caffeinées  sur place ?


Oui, assez souvent d'ailleurs, ça me dédouane un peu quand je file en douce.


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2010)

Et Apple n'a pas inventé la souris, en plus elle n'avait pas de clic droit:rateau:


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2010)

Clic droit ?

C'est l'heure de l'apéro !

Et du droit au *cl ' hic !!!*


----------



## boodou (10 Janvier 2010)

à défaut du clic droit, le kick droit est parfois bien utile


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2010)

Je comprends rien à ce sujet :love:

Le clic droit il permet pas de palier à une situation nan ?
Bon ok je fais chier là 

Moi je dis que j'ai du boulot, classique quoi... genre :

- Tu viens demain on va jouer à Guitar Hero ?? 
- Ah nan désolé j'ai du taff...


----------



## PO_ (10 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> Depuis l'invention de la souris par Apple, l'expression est devenue une phrase commune : "tu cliques droit"



Tu devrais réviser tes classiques Camarade ! 

Historiquement, les souris Apple avaient * un seul bouton*

Le clic droit est une invention "Microsofto-Windowsienne", où du moins, ce sont eux qui l'ont rendu populaire dans un OS grand public. Car avant la sortie de Windows, les stations de travail Sun avaient déjà la varicelle (3 boutons sur les souris, optiques déjà en 1987, mais nécessitant un tapis spécial quadrillé).


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Tu devrais réviser tes classiques Camarade !.


faut l'excuser ,  à 22h58 il n'avait encore  pris que 20 cafés et il ne sait plus où  trouver ctrl


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Tu devrais réviser tes classiques Camarade !



Et toi tu devrais lire tous les posts   



Romuald a dit:


> Et Apple n'a pas inventé la souris, en plus elle n'avait pas de clic droit:rateau:


----------



## NED (10 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pas dit qu' Apple avait inventé la souris à 2 clic non mais ho....
Je sais bien que les premières souris Machintosh avaient un seul clic, chui pas béné non plus.
:rateau:

Je pensait qu'Apple l'avaient inventé, le principe de la souris c'est tout.
Je pensait aussi que c'était Apple qu'il l'avaint surtout généralisé auprès du grand public, vala.

Pffffuiii....
:hein:


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2010)

Tu devrais utiliser ton clic droit, la   

Et pour répondre à ta question, le mien : m'en foutre, mais c'est pas toujours évident


----------



## NED (10 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> faut l'excuser ,  à 22h58 il n'avait encore  pris que 20 cafés et il ne sait plus où  trouver ctrl



C'est vrai j'avais pas mes 50 cafés de la journée. D'ailleurs comme clic droit de café, j'ai une feinte chez Ikéa pour avoir du café gratos.... :king:


----------



## aCLR (10 Janvier 2010)

Y'a un clic droit sur mac ?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2010)

NED est donc recherché pour grivèlerie un peu partout dans l'hexagone


----------



## NED (10 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> NED est donc recherché pour grivèlerie un peu partout dans l'hexagone


Pourquoi croyez-vous que je déménage tous les 5,6 ans ?


----------



## PO_ (11 Janvier 2010)

NED a dit:


> J'ai pas dit qu' Apple avait inventé la souris à 2 clic non mais ho....
> Je sais bien que les premières souris Machintosh avaient un seul clic, chui pas béné non plus.
> :rateau:




ben quand on lit : * " Depuis l'invention de la souris par Apple, l'expression est devenue une phrase commune : "tu cliques droit"*, si tu parles de clic droit, cela signifie forcément qu'il y avait un clic gauche donc 2 boutons ...   Or quand Apple à "inventé", ou plutôt donné une vraie vie à ce périphérique, il n'y avait qu'un seul bouton ...   

Donc le "clic droit" n'est pas né au moment de l'apparition de la souris pommée


C.Q.F.D, Je ne peux pas savoir ce que tu sais ou ce que tu ignores. C'est juste que ta formulation prêtait à confusion. 

Meeeuh non t'est pas ben*et*



> Je pensait qu'Apple l'avaient inventé, le principe de la souris c'est tout.
> Je pensait aussi que c'était Apple qu'il l'avaint surtout généralisé auprès du grand public, vala.
> 
> Pffffuiii....
> ...



C'est bien le cas (pour la généralisation auprès du grand public), mais avec un seul clic, LE clic, THE clic, le seul, l'unique ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Janvier 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Meeeuh non t'est pas ben*et*



Toi tu l'es un peu, soit dit au passage.
Car quand on veut reprendre son monde et donner des leçons, on essaye au moins de le faire correctement : on écrit "tu n'es pas" et pas "tu n'est pas" avec un vilain "t".
Et on n'oublie pas l'accent circonflexe à benêt non plus.  :sleep:


----------



## NED (11 Janvier 2010)

Ok j'ai mal parlé la France. 
Sinon?
Une astuce, un combo?


J'ai trouvé un nouveau clic droit ce matin pour pas glisser sur le verglas à pied. On fait glisser sa femme avant, comme ça on se rattrape sur elle et on évite la chute !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2010)

c'est pas ca ce  qu'on appelle un tapis de souris?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2010)

Mon clic droit à moi c'est le direct du gauche.


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2010)

Donc tu te les gratte avec l'autre ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Donc tu te les gratte avec l'autre ?!...


Nan je me l'attache dans le dos si non c'est trop facile.


----------



## Pouasson (14 Janvier 2010)

C'est surtout avec les personnes âgées que je l'utilise.

Droit vers le CLIC.


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> C'est surtout avec les personnes âgées que je l'utilise.
> 
> Droit vers le CLIC.



C'est eux?

[YOUTUBE]tdyqtDHUqp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Janvier 2010)

'Tain on dirait un reportage sur l'AUG de Lyon  Avec Melaurë et ... tiens ils avaient invité Aricosec ? ... Mais c'était en quelle année  il était pas mort coincé sur un passage à niveau il y a trois ans ?

Et la grosse c'est qui ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Et la grosse c'est qui ?



On dirait golf, mais suis pas sûr sûr...


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Toumaï ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2010)

P'tain je l'savais.


----------



## NED (23 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> On dirait golf, mais suis pas sûr sûr...



Ha oui, après 2eme lecture, le doute s'installe


----------

